
Could the EU break up Facebook’s monopoly? - rblion
https://www.handelsblatt.com/today/politics/legal-eagles-could-the-eu-really-break-up-facebooks-monopoly/23582226.html?ticket=ST-604937-KINlt255WmEXg5XJbzOJ-ap3
======
sigmaprimus
I would be more worried about Facebook breaking up the EU, the EU might have a
history of breaking up monopolies but Facebook also has a history of affecting
the outcome of elections and lest we forget Brexit.

~~~
rblion
Very interesting thought. This is why I share things here, I always learn more
from what other humans think.

I am trying to understand how far political power can even go against a force
this subtle and pervasive? This is not the 1990's and this is not Microsoft,
this is much deeper now.

